# Interior lamp



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

One of the halogen reading lamp units in my Eura Mobil Integra has ceased to work. Taking it apart I discovered a broken connection inside, but can find no way to repair it - i.e. no means of attaching the power supply wires to the inners of the small part (mainly ceramic with metal bulb clips) which holds the bulb itself.

Assuming that I shall be unable to replace this tiny part (which may or may not come with wiring attached) separately from the entire unit, I have emailed Patra Lang to discover if the lamp units are still available, but more in hopes than expectation, the 'van being over 5 years old.

Has anyone had occasion to replace these lamps? If so, what did you use and where did you obtain them?

Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Terry

A photo would be a big help. It's difficult to visualise without.

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Had the same the weekend but it was just a loose wire in the connector may be this is what you need

http://www.reuk.co.uk/MR11-and-MR16-12v-Spotlight-Connectors.htm

joe


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Joe. That could be helpful. If I've time, I'll take a closer look at it again tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Joe. That could be helpful. If I've time, I'll take a closer look at it again tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Joe

It looks as if the connectors you identified might well be suitable, and so I've ordered a couple. If they work it should be cheaper than replacing the entire lamp unit, and doubtless easier to obtain!

Many thanks again for the advice.

Terry


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Glad to have helped. When I took mine apart it looked a very easy swap.

Joe


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Joe

Well, the connectors to which you gave me the suppliers' link came promptly, and I've just spent part of the morning fitting one as a replacement, and apart from burning a finger with the soldering iron(!) all went reasonably well. It was a little fiddly with cables dangling down not _quite_ far enough to be able to work on a surface; but with patience it all seems to have come together and it works!

So once again, many thanks. It's what makes MHF good value.

And what's more, I've had not yet had an acknowledgement of my email to Petra Lang at Euramobil in Germany after 4+ working days. Chudders seems to get them but I don't, which leads me to think he's clearly got a way with words which I don't possess - perhaps its words in German???

Terry


----------

